# transporting a cooked brisket



## jaycen (Jan 15, 2013)

anyone have any experience smoking a brisket then traveling with it.  I have a cookout/party/meeting at my bosses house in a few weeks and he asked me to smoke a brisket.  Problem is he live 1.5 hours away.  I will obviously have to smoke it the day before....any special advice to doing this?


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 15, 2013)

I cooked 2 pork butts last summer and took them for a 90 mile ride. I smoked them all night and pulled them from the smoker early AM. I left the probe in and checked them I arrived and they were 1 degree cooler.

They were double wrapped in foil and a towel in a Coleman cooler. They were out of the smoker about 4 hours before we pulled them to eat. Just an idea......


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

You can keep it piping hot for 5 or more hours easily if you wrap it really good & put it in a cooler. I did a butt that I wrapped in a couple layers of heavy duty foil & 2 large towels. I had a towel in the bottom of the cooler & sat the wrapped butt on it then covered it with yet another towel & closed the cooler. When I got it out over 5 hours later to pull it was still hot enough to burn you. The reason for the extra towels was to take up the empty space in the cooler...


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 15, 2013)

You can do the double foil wrape, wrap with towels and into a cooler method. Food Safety wise as long as the IT stays above 140 you are good. If for some reason it does drop below 140. Reheat to 165 in under 2 hrs.....


----------



## arnie (Jan 15, 2013)

As the previous cooks have said foil, wrap in towels, and stuff that puppy in a cooler for the trip.

I have kept brisket and pork butt for 5-6 hours that way and they were piping hot when I was ready for them


----------

